# Lezyne 300 Lumen rear light



## NDFR (19 Jul 2019)

Looking for a rear light if you have one for sale.

TYVM


----------



## tincaman (30 Jul 2019)

I had the 300 rear for a while, if you didn't use it very often it was always flat when you went to use it. Seems a common problem when you look at reviews


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jul 2019)

Sad to say I too have steered away from Lezyne. 4 lights have been problematic, two pumps have been faulty and I’m now waiting for a saddlebag to self destruct or worse.

If you are after decent lights, I have been really impressed with Moon.


----------

